# Wiring options for Alpine PDX-5



## screwynewy (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm an old fart who used to be into car stereo pretty heavy in the mid 80's when I was in high school. Alot has changed since then, mostly how much more system you can get for your money. I just purchased a complete system for my new truck and was wondering what would be the best way to run my amp. Here is what I have:

Alpine CDA-117 head unit
Alpine PDX-5 amp
Boston Pro Series 60SE components -front
Rockford Fosgate P3L-S12 enclosed sub

My plan is to bridge the front and rear to run the Bostons up front with the passive xovers and the mono amp out to the subwoofer.

Would it be better to run the tweeters on the front channel and the mids on the rear channel? If I do this would I still use the passive xover or just use the active xover on the amp or my head unit. 

Thanks for all of your suggestions.


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

It looks like the bostons are bi-ampable. I would run the mids off of 2 channels and the tweeters off the other 2. you will still use the passives. The bostons are 3 ohm so it might not be a good idea to run them bridged


----------

